# Asshat parking



## simonali (17 Aug 2018)

I couldn't be bothered to get nearer and take a better pic and used digital zoom instead, but the little grey box has been parked in the cycle track part of a width restriction. Also, if a car were to drive right up to where they're supposed to stop for oncoming vehicles the white BMW would probably be blocking their way. BTTT - asshats.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Aug 2018)

We get them putting the whole car on the footpath where there double yellows.

Obviously safe ...numpty knobbers


----------



## Gary E (17 Aug 2018)

Has it been parked? Looks more like it's been abandoned


----------



## Threevok (17 Aug 2018)

Another one I would ride over with an MTB


----------



## Beebo (17 Aug 2018)

Very odd place to park on so many levels.


----------



## Gary E (17 Aug 2018)

There's a cycle lane that runs though the town near me (by cycle lane I mean that the normal road has had a white line painted on it about 18" from the kerb and a few extra signs have been put up).

I've never once managed to ride the full length of said cycle lane as it's constantly in use by bl**dy parked cars


----------



## Threevok (17 Aug 2018)

Gary E said:


> There's a cycle lane that runs though the town near me (by cycle lane I mean that the normal road has had a white line painted on it about 18" from the kerb and a few extra signs have been put up).
> 
> I've never once managed to ride the full length of said cycle lane as it's constantly in use by bl**dy parked cars



The one from heading from Dowlais into Merthyr Tydiff is exactly the same. Stupid to put it at the front of all the shops though


----------



## Arjimlad (17 Aug 2018)

Cycle lane = parking space


----------



## Gary E (17 Aug 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Cycle lane = parking space


Sad but true


----------



## jongooligan (17 Aug 2018)

New York but relevant.
https://www.outsideonline.com/2335286/drivers-should-be-held-higher-standard


----------



## User6179 (17 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> but the little grey box has been parked in the cycle track part of a width restriction.



But is that classed as a cycle track, they have a few near me like that but they are just to allow the rainwater to run along the gutter of the road.


----------



## simonali (17 Aug 2018)

All of the houses on the right have parking at the rear, but it's obviously too much trouble...


----------



## Brandane (17 Aug 2018)

They keep TALKING about making pavement parking illegal. Actions speak louder than words; so when are they going to stop pishing about and actually make it a clear offence to park (even partially) on the pavement? Everywhere, and for everybody. No exceptions! The pavements are for pedestrians and - where permitted - cyclists.


----------



## simonali (17 Aug 2018)

Eddy said:


> But is that classed as a cycle track, they have a few near me like that but they are just to allow the rainwater to run along the gutter of the road.



Most of the WRs around here have a gap and there's a little bicycle painted in it. If I ever spot this one without a car parked in it I'll go take a look!


----------



## pawl (17 Aug 2018)

Gary E said:


> There's a cycle lane that runs though the town near me (by cycle lane I mean that the normal road has had a white line painted on it about 18" from the kerb and a few extra signs have been put up).
> 
> I've never once managed to ride the full length of said cycle lane as it's constantly in use by bl**dy parked cars



Par for the course.


----------



## simonali (17 Aug 2018)

Pretty sure this is illegal, too.


----------



## screenman (17 Aug 2018)

I had a go at a cyclist last year who dumped his bike on the floor across the doorway of our local shop, it is not just motorists who are selfish.


----------



## Threevok (17 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> Pretty sure this is illegal, too.
> 
> View attachment 425485



Give them a break

That's probably the only bit of off-road that "4x4" will ever see


----------



## gbb (17 Aug 2018)

Brandane said:


> They keep TALKING about making pavement parking illegal. Actions speak louder than words; so when are they going to stop pishing about and actually make it a clear offence to park (even partially) on the pavement? Everywhere, and for everybody. No exceptions! The pavements are for pedestrians and - where permitted - cyclists.


Same here in Pboro, been mooted for two years but when I read the details....its only if the offending car is causing restriction to emergency vehicles or similar. As usual, decent Joe public can go and do one.


----------



## mjr (17 Aug 2018)

If it's a signed cycle lane with a solid line or a path signed for cycling, parking is an offence even without double yellows or kerb markings. Call your local council's parking enforcement office. And curse Eric Pickles for stopping them using CCTV against such parking offences.

And this is posted in online groups as PLAT (Parking Like A ...)


----------



## Serge (17 Aug 2018)

jongooligan said:


> New York but relevant.
> https://www.outsideonline.com/2335286/drivers-should-be-held-higher-standard


I've just spent an hour reading him, he's brilliant.


----------



## humboldt (17 Aug 2018)




----------



## Drago (17 Aug 2018)

All those houses, no driveway. Should be like Tokyo, where if you can't prove you have someone to park a car you can't get a permit to buy one other than a kei car. I hate all politicians with equal virtual, but it was Blair's bright idea to limit the amount of off road parking for each new property - he seemed to think peiplemwould go "golly gosh, I don't have a driveway so so better cycle or get the bus to work." He clearly had a deep misunderstanding of his fellow humans.


----------



## simonali (19 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> All those houses, no driveway.



See post 12.


----------



## potsy (24 Sep 2018)

Saw this today while out with the dog, expensive car can park where you like


----------



## Bazzer (24 Sep 2018)

Minor thread diversion, but a colleague mentioned something the other day I hadn't previously considered, having always been in the fortunate position of owing houses with drives. 
She drives a Nissan Leaf and is looking to move out from her parents' house to buy her own house. But, charging at a potential home presents problems with trailing wires/cable, unless there is off street parking.


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2018)

Answer to that is don't litter the street with your car, get somewhere with off road parking. Shoild be like Japan, where you can't get a permit to even buy a car until you can prove you have somewhere off road to keeping, yadda, repeat, whittle.

Every premises I've ever owned or rented, I've thought to myself before commtting to it, "now, where will I park my car/motorbike/multiple bicycles/8 wheeled amphibious battlefield transport unit?"


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Answer to that is don't litter the street with your car, get somewhere with off road parking. Shoild be like Japan, where you can't get a permit to even buy a car until you can prove you have somewhere off road to keeping, yadda, repeat, whittle.
> 
> Every premises I've ever owned or rented, I've thought to myself before commtting to it, "now, where will I park my car/motorbike/multiple bicycles/8 wheeled amphibious battlefield transport unit?"


That last one, where you want to.


----------



## Sharky (25 Sep 2018)

Retired now, so no longer commuting to work. My route used to take me through the pleasant little village of Offham and at the entrance to the village, they used to have a traffic calming section, with a cycle through path to the left …






But somebody decided that this should be turned into this ….. 






So cyclist now have to venture into the centre of the road to get through.


----------



## si_c (25 Sep 2018)

Sharky said:


> But somebody decided that this should be turned into this …..
> So cyclist now have to venture into the centre of the road to get through.



Personally, I think that's better, a bit more predictable. Besides I've always found those cut throughs to be littered with junk.


----------



## simon.r (25 Sep 2018)

Bazzer said:


> Minor thread diversion, but a colleague mentioned something the other day I hadn't previously considered, having always been in the fortunate position of owing houses with drives.
> She drives a Nissan Leaf and is looking to move out from her parents' house to buy her own house. But, charging at a potential home presents problems with trailing wires/cable, unless there is off street parking.



Lots of people complaining about pavements being restricted by EV charging points on my Twitter feed. I’ve not seen anywhere near me, suspect it’s a London thing at present, but will no doubt spread. I think I agree with the complainers. 

https://www.theguardian.com/cities/...nts-electric-car-points-pavements-pedestrians


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2018)

Unfortunately, the car rules. Once the oil is gone, or is too expensive to merely burn, the car won t any more, and I pray for the day.


----------



## Bazzer (25 Sep 2018)

simon.r said:


> Lots of people complaining about pavements being restricted by EV charging points on my Twitter feed. I’ve not seen anywhere near me, suspect it’s a London thing at present, but will no doubt spread. I think I agree with the complainers.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/cities/...nts-electric-car-points-pavements-pedestrians


Well, based upon what I can from that first picture, whoever installed that particular charging point should have their arse kicked. There looks to be barely any room for pushchairs or wheelchairs to pass. And having the cable taking over a section of the footpath also makes it difficult for those with more than one child in tow, to pass.


----------



## Sharky (25 Sep 2018)

si_c said:


> Personally, I think that's better, a bit more predictable. Besides I've always found those cut throughs to be littered with junk.


There's many such cut throughs that I would agree you with. But this particular one, sometimes you could hear the roar of cars coming up behind and there were occasions when it was safer to take the cut thru. Also saved time when cars were approaching as they had the right of way.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Sep 2018)

Here's a screen shot from the Suffolk Highways road reporting page - note that the complaint is about an overgrown hedge blocking the path, but parking on the pavement is considered to be "fine" (roughly here - during the school run this main road through Trimley is effectively a single track for 200+ yards either side of the school)


----------

